# My new Mini-Nubian stud bucklings



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I am waiting for delivery of my new Mini-Nubian bucklings. The yearling is descended from very good production milk lines of Nubians and Nigerian Dwarf goats. And he has Moon spots! The other buckling is just a kid, but is F5 generation and from a completely different line.

I expect them to arrive on Friday.
:book:
I think they crossed the Mississippi River today. I am so excited! :leap:[attachment=0:2fowrt5h]Ordered Steps Kanaan.png[/attachment:2fowrt5h]


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute and flashy. Congrats. I know how you feel, I am getting my babies today.....


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

This is the weanling. F5 Generation buckling.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww..they are cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! Those spots are amazing! Good luck with them!


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

It is really funny how I found this spotted goat. I was trying to train a friend to shop for goats for me, and he was a slow learner. But he was traveling through remote rural places when I couldn't go myself. When the first goat I really wanted was sold before I could buy it, he suggested I consider this "camouflage" goat. He even suggested calling the goat "G.I. Joe" because in the kid-pictures it really did look like Army Camouflage -- grey, beige, brown patches and some netting around the patches. Moon spots can change dramatically in the first year of life. Who could have predicted these changes? 

Within a year that wild camouflage goat had grown into this elegant fellow. And it just so happened he was still available and he had better breeding than I could have wished for! So, got this goat. Or -- am supposed to get this goat by Friday. I feel like I turned over a rock and found a golden frog! LOL! 

I have heard that sometimes a wildly colored goat will throw plain kids (a moonspot could be a single spot hidden somewhere) and a plain goat can throw wildly colorful kids. I figure if I use him as a sire for the herd, that his grandkids or great grandkids could show some lovely color. Got to plan for the future! I do know that he comes from some good milking stock, so he is more than just a pretty face. I am SO happy to be getting him.

The weaned kid has no fancy markings, and is unlikely to be hiding anything, but that made it easier to look at him for his build and I decided he was actually pretty elegant in his own way. 

I'm learning as fast as I can - - figure I will learn more by trial and error, but I am very happy to get a couple of bucks that please me. I spoke with a goat judge last year about how I saw a plain brown doe kid once who made my heart sing, and I did not know why -- he told me that sometimes when looking at a goat makes you happy, it is because it has a certain balance of features and is properly put together. 

I hope they have made it across the Mississippi River today and are resting safely somewhere on the road. Friday is so close. I have to sit on my hands now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! They are very cute.


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

The boys arrived safely tonight - earlier than I had expected! One of the breeders gave my friend a box of animal crackers to treat the weanling with. He stopped to give them water and treats, and to scratch their heads many times on the trip here. Got here about 10 PM. We were putting them in their quarantine pen in the dark and the little guy got out! Not a big deal, because my entire property is fenced, but still worried about him a little. 

About midnight we went and sat outside to talk and saw that the little guy was trying to break into the pen with his traveling buddy! Because my friend had been feeding them crackers and talking with them, they were very friendly to him. Got them both in the pen now. All are safe and secure and my friend has collapsed for the night. Was about a 35 hour drive, I think. 

Everyone else is asleep - my dogs are snoring -- and I am so happy I can't sleep! LOL! 

Chris


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations Chris! I am getting my goats on Sunday so I know how you feel.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the safe arrival of the boys. 
That is one special friend!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice! Love the spots! New goats are very exciting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear they arrived safe and sound. :thumb:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I am so lucky and very very happy. Now one of my milking Nigerian Dwarf does is coming into heat and I'm trying to figure out if it is too early (she doesn't seem to think so!). Supposedly the bucks are in quarantine, but she knows they are there . . . and it would be nice to see if the weanling (spots) improves on udders. They are probably a match for production milking genetics. Would produce some nice backyard family milkers for sure. Oh, I am so tempted!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW...how exciting...I am so happy for you...congrats~~!!


----------

